#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Demon dreams

## GraveyardSlut

I do not know if I have chosen the right forum to tell my story, which I can't hold it to myself anymore.
Well, I told it to my boyfriend, but he just keep saying that all happenings are results of my subsconscious.

well, it is like that. From time to time, for the weekends, I go home to visit parents, where I sleep in my old room and I sleep really bad. First I do not feel sleepy at all and but when I fell asleep I suddenly awake, I turn the lights on, I feel scared or exhausted.
This is continously repeating for half of a year now. 
During the day, even if it is warm outside, I have a goose skin (I don't know it is a right expression, I hope you all know what I mean).

Well tonight was... ok, please don't say I am insane or something. I went to bed, late as usually. I couldn't fall asleep, and after an hour or so I felt a breath on my forhead, it was annoying. I tried to make it stop, but I couldn't move. And I concentrated and said: ''Please, stop!'' and it stopped. I turned the lights on, of course nothing. I tried to fall asleep again and the breath repeated, I again begged it to stop. But then I felt that something/someone was on my bed, but suddenly I didn't feel scared anymore, actually I was... horny. And I said one name: ''Belial''. Suddenly all it was over, and I've fallen asleep, with nice dreams and everything.


I feel embarrassed.

Anyway, thank you for reading and opportunity of sharing this strange happenings with you.
P.S.: Sorry about my English.

----------


## Cartoon Character

Well, I don't think you're insane, and I have heard of that sort of thing happening. Is this the first time that it happened with the breath, feeling of something on the bed, aroused feelings, etc.?

----------


## GraveyardSlut

Well, the first time that it was such a strong feeling. That breath was really annoying  :Mad: . But I couldn't do anything, so I closed my eyes and ask ''it'' to stop. It is interesting it stopped immediately. 

My friend asked me if I was ''playing'' with any rituals, but I swear I didn't. The only thing I am doing lately it is meditation, concentrating on objects, sometimes on air, I watch educating occult videos and I read.

----------


## Cartoon Character

I believe you about the rituals and things. I have a couple other questions for you about this. Feel free to e-mail me at the address on your profile page and we can talk more if you'd like.

----------


## Astral Eye

I have no idea while Belail was pestering you. He can be a pain. If you want to ward him off you could evoke St Micheal or use something symbollic of St Micheal. Belail is allso weary of blades, paticuall silver ones.

The reason he left you alone when you called his name is because names have power. Humans have 2 or more names. Our true name, that is secret and not revealled to anyone. It can be used to controll our very essence. Something similliar happened when you said his name. You gave an order (the charge) and you had the will (fuel) but it lacked the name.That was what dispelled him.

----------


## GraveyardSlut

Hello Astral Eye, thank you for your answer.

But I don't how I knew his name. I just felt it like it is Belial, but I don't have no practical experiences with demons. And I don't know if I want to ward him of, firtsly I would like to know why he came.

----------


## GraveyardSlut

@Scarlett 156: Is that really an important theme to discuss? if you want to write something regarding my descriptions in post, fine. It would be in my interest to read as more opinions as it possible, and learn from wiser people. If you just want to show your superiority, please read again and show it through your knowledge.

Thank you very much, 
GS.

----------


## Cartoon Character

> well and well.


And HOW, Mommy. And how.

----------


## Of_the_cosmos

Hey There, From the sounds of it you were given a chakral activation. I don't think demons do that kind of thing. First the Third Eye Chakra and then the Root chakra (explaining the horny feeling). It's no surprise that you went to sleep and had good dreams. The third eye governs our dreams and sleep patterns. You may want to do some meditations on lifting the root energy up into the higher chakras. 

Since your experience have you had increased growth in areas related to your home, sense of security, family? Insight or intuition, increased lucid dreams?

----------


## Sia777

-Never mind-

----------

